# Kicking, naughty , bitchy yearling!



## Malibu (4 August 2008)

The little madam is turning into a right handful! Today was the last straw when I walked past her about 3 feet away and she just launched her back leg at towards me! When the farrier came, she also tried kicking him with great effort! 

She is turning into a little monster and I am not sure what to try as I have been trying to keep on top of her with the correct discipline but obviously it is not working! 

Any tips as if this carries on then we will not be attending the futurity as I am not prepared to put other people in danger as well as her and myself!!


----------



## nikkiportia (4 August 2008)

Assess her feed intake and routine. Is she out with other yearlings? How much turnout does she get? What is her daily routine?
Have you bitted her? It is safer for everyone if you do.
Sounds like the usual yearling tantrum time, but it needs dealing with straight away. Do reprimand her and give her boundries.  If she kicks out at you then that deserves a good smack IMO. (shoot me down if you like!)


----------



## Malibu (4 August 2008)

She has had a bit in her mouth but I am not  too keen on having to use it right now as I said she is a yearling and not that big, it is more a case of those back legs staying on the ground! She is on stud mix, she is turnout with one other horse, that being a gelding and is brought onto the yard a few times a week to be brushed etc but she is handled every day in the evening such as brushing, rugs, fly veils, putting on hoof oil etc. she does get a telling off if naughty but it just does not seem to make a difference.


----------



## Archie07 (4 August 2008)

Join the club! My bold little sod of a yearling couldn't give a monkies about respect at the mo, I'm running out of idea's to discipline him! I know how you feel!


----------



## scotsmare (4 August 2008)

My yearling went through a similar phase - she will grow out of it! I think they feel the need to test the boundaries every once in a while....


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 She is on stud mix, she is turnout with one other horse, that being a gelding 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would venture that those two facts - particularly the first - are the cause of your problems!  All my yearlings are well mannered, even the colts.  They get ample haylage at grass and a min/vit mix - that's it!!  They are in good nick, well covered, and growing at a suitable rate.  Stud mixes tend to be high in energy which is why your filly is jumping out of her skin.

Some geldings will discipline a young filly - many just smile and tolerate them.  A grumpy old mare might be a better mate, if possible!


----------



## air78 (4 August 2008)

For her to kick out you sounds really weird, could she have felt cornered/ threatened in any way? You can kind of understand her tyring to test the boundries or feeling threatened by the farrier, but to have a go at you?

I've never had a youngster try to kick me, except an actual wild pony straight off the moor! He clearly saw no value in human company, and took exception to me been in his stable (16x16') even though I was no where near him really. I'd think that you might need to do more handling/ relationship building with her?

The bossy old mare/ foster mum is a fab idea though and will deffo. straighten her out with out you been the 'bad mum'


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (4 August 2008)

Our yearling filly was getting above herself when with her mother (we didn't wean until a year old), but now she's with two geldings, one of which won't take any grief from her.  She's had a couple of minor kicks and bites... and is a nicer 'person' to deal with now!


----------



## nikkiportia (4 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I've never had a youngster try to kick me, except an actual wild pony straight off the moor! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, ours try and kick me on a regular basis 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd agree with Janetgeorge on this one, cut out the mix, it's not necessary if you have good grass, try and get a different companion that'll teach her some manners. Just give her some vits and mins and plenty of forage.


----------



## Touchwood (4 August 2008)

Agree 100% with Janet - they do not need a stud mix if they have a fair covering and are growing well.

I wouldn't think the gelding is doing that much in terms of discipline either!


----------



## Malibu (4 August 2008)

Well, I don't fancy not feeding her something, our grass quality is not, well what can I say, great! When she arrived, she was not covered enough and looks just fine so i think I may try and find something different to fee with lower energy levels but I don't feel I can take her off feed all together.

The filly does not put her ears back, she has never ever been grumpy or nasty, it just seems like she is being VERY mareish and has very little respect. There is no chance of getting another horse with her as we live in the middle of no where without another horse for miles.


----------



## AMW (4 August 2008)

Our colt is out in a field with another yearling colt and 5 geldings ranging from 3yo to 28yo. The yearlings play their boy games but th eolder ones do not let them be cheeky and mine actually shows all the submissive signs to one of the geldings, he mouths, crouches, and puts his tail between his legs. Its great though as he has respect for us and takes all his energy out on his pal. Agree re the stud mix, our lad was cheeky on stud mix, he is now on Suregrow &amp; top line mix and much more settled.


----------



## nikkiportia (5 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, I don't fancy not feeding her something, our grass quality is not, well what can I say, great! When she arrived, she was not covered enough and looks just fine so i think I may try and find something different to fee with lower energy levels but I don't feel I can take her off feed all together.

The filly does not put her ears back, she has never ever been grumpy or nasty, it just seems like she is being VERY mareish and has very little respect. There is no chance of getting another horse with her as we live in the middle of no where without another horse for miles. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Go for D&amp;H suregrow. It's what we feed ours on the stud, and i'm sure lots of other people on here will recommend it too! (as above 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pinkcatkin (5 August 2008)

I am finding this very interesting, having had my 3 month old filly rear up twice this morning when leading her in to the yard from field!!!   Her mum is getting very bad tempered with her and raises a back leg now and then to warn her, which really works.

I hope my filly doesn't get into a rearing habit, she seems to love doing it.


----------



## Spyda (5 August 2008)

My yearling filly turned horrid at about 13 months old.  You can probably still find my posts on here moaning about it!!

Our grazing isn't great either so I feed mine Bailey's Stud Balancer. She only needs a small amount of the pellets and they ensure she gets all she needs to grow strong and healthy but without the crushed oats that the Stud Mix has. 

My filly's temperament changed when I was absent for a few weeks after breaking my ankle. When I got back to handling her she was REALLY trying her luck.  I found bringing her in for part of the day and spending time bonding with her, helped; plus I could more easily discipline her when she stepped out of line.  I did not want to bit her at that stage so bought a Stephen's headcollar.  Bl**dy expensive but the BEST bit of kit I've ever bought. My filly is 15.1hh and as I'm only small myself, it's given me the ultimate control I need. After a month of walking her about in this I can now walk her about on a long rein and she is good as gold.  If your filly kicks out at you, she needs to know this is NOT acceptable. Shout sharply at her when she does it, and carry a dressage whip when you go into her field. Not to hit her with, but wave it in her direction if she flys at you intending to 'attack' you with her feet. Once she relises it's not fun anymore, she'll stop.  

In my experience, this yukky yearling stage is transient and she will hopefully 'get a grip' within a couple of months.


----------



## The Original Kao (8 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 She is on stud mix, she is turnout with one other horse, that being a gelding 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would venture that those two facts - particularly the first - are the cause of your problems!  All my yearlings are well mannered, even the colts.  They get ample haylage at grass and a min/vit mix - that's it!!  They are in good nick, well covered, and growing at a suitable rate.  Stud mixes tend to be high in energy which is why your filly is jumping out of her skin.

Some geldings will discipline a young filly - many just smile and tolerate them.  A grumpy old mare might be a better mate, if possible! 

[/ QUOTE ]

my filly was being bolshy and a bit of a cow in general at the start of spring time this year. i cut out her hard feed and she's also in a larger group of mares rather than just 1 mare. 
she's back to being my sweet little girly now.


----------

